

Goals and use cases for a system that stores, queries, and manipulates equations - dufferzafar
https://nbeaver.github.io/equation-manager-description/

======
j2kun
I love the idea, but I am concerned that if run by and for physicists, it will
perpetuate the lack of rigor and "shorthands" physicists use to abuse
mathematics [1]. I would propose an additional feature: that entries be
highlighted in an additional way if they are mathematically false as written
(or misleadingly overloaded, or just a huge abuse).

[1] e.g. the sum of natural numbers being -1/12, perpetuated with reckless
abandon in this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-I6XTVZXww](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-I6XTVZXww)
to the dismay of mathematicians everywhere. I also have personal gripes with
the way physicists use delta functions, and hear many physicists say (about
some topic in mathematics), "I don't want to actually do the mathematics here,
I just want to get intuition about it."

------
imglorp
I wonder what a mashup between this equation store, OEIS, and Wolfram Alpha
would look like.

